# KDE diventa sempre più Lento

## nemodex

Ciao a tutti, 

sulla mio amd64, note come nel tempo li kde diventa sempre più lento e scattoso nella suo complesso. Questa cosa mi sta abbastanza dando fastidio, tanto che vorrei abbandonare gentoo e passare kubuntu....   :Rolling Eyes: 

No mi pare di aver fatto cosa particolari, configurazione complesse o opzioni particolari in fase di compilazione!

Solo i regolari aggiornamenti con esclusivamente i pacchetti stabili... 

Ho provato diverse volte, con una nuova installazione... tutto bene  e veloce nella risposta per i primi mesi... ma poi.... lento e scattoso....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Volevo da parte vostro qualche consiglio, per risolvere la cosa... 

GRAZIE per lo sfogo

Andrea

----------

## Cazzantonio

Hai provato, a titolo di test, a eliminare (o rinominare) la directory ~/.kde ?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

così è un po generalizzato... magari spiegaci quando a ocminciato a rallentarsi... magair installando delle applicazioni in più.. 

hai installato tutto il pacchetto KDE base o ti sei messo gli ebuild splittati?

----------

## nemodex

solo gli ebuild splittatti.... non mi piace come era prima che installava una miriade di programmi che non serve a niente....  :Smile: 

per esempio il passaggio da un workspaces all'altro... ci impiega una vita per ridisegnare le finestre a video... 

o magari il passaggio da una finestra attiva all'altra... 

andrea

----------

## Dece

Onestamente mi sembra più un problema di X piuttosto che di Kde... anche con altri window manager più leggeri ti da lo stesso problema?

Oppure c'è qualche processo di Kde che rallenta il sistema, oppure un processo che fa troppe fork (a me capita quando clicco su un link da kopete)

----------

## CarloJekko

prova a monitorare l'uso della cpu...

e vedi quale processo lo fa alzare ...

----------

## Scen

Inoltre prova anche il suggerimento di Dickantonio (s/Dick/$membro_maschile/   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  ), ovvero quello di eliminare completamente la directory di configurazione ~/.kde (o rinominarla) in modo che KDE la ricrei ex-novo, così da verificare se il problema sussiste anche con un profilo pulito.

----------

## cloc3

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Onestamente mi sembra più un problema di X 

 

quoto.

normalmente, la causa più comune è una impostazione sbagliata in /etc/hosts.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Inoltre prova anche il suggerimento di Dickantonio (s/Dick/$membro_maschile/     )

 

In realtà dovrebbe essere un personaggio dei fumetti di Jacovitti comunque a posteriori capisco si sia rivelato un po' infelice   :Smile: 

Tornassi indietro lo cambierei   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Inoltre prova anche il suggerimento di Dickantonio (s/Dick/$membro_maschile/     ) 
> 
> In realtà dovrebbe essere un personaggio dei fumetti di Jacovitti comunque a posteriori capisco si sia rivelato un po' infelice  
> 
> Tornassi indietro lo cambierei  

 

Se vuoi lo puoi cambiare anche adesso ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Inoltre prova anche il suggerimento di Dickantonio (s/Dick/$membro_maschile/     ) 
> 
> In realtà dovrebbe essere un personaggio dei fumetti di Jacovitti comunque a posteriori capisco si sia rivelato un po' infelice  
> 
> Tornassi indietro lo cambierei  

 

[OT]

NOOOOO!

Cazzantonio è come cazziatone.... ormai ci siamo affezionati!

[/OT]

----------

## djinnZ

[OT]

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In realtà dovrebbe essere un personaggio dei fumetti di Jacovitti comunque a posteriori capisco si sia rivelato un po' infelice  
> 
> Tornassi indietro lo cambierei  

 

Forse un link ad una pagina del fumetto che lo riporta nella firma... è impossibile arrivarci anche per chi conosce jac. Ora che lo hai detto mi sovviene qualcosa ma non riesco a ricordarmi dove.

[/OT]

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   Onestamente mi sembra più un problema di X  
> 
> quoto.
> 
> normalmente, la causa più comune è una impostazione sbagliata in /etc/hosts.

 

Credo anche io, un mio amico che nelle regole del firewall era stato troppo paranoico aveva bloccato il traffico di LO, e questo gli rendeva ma macchina inusabile.

Controlla che il traffico sull'interfaccia di loopback passi senza problemi.

----------

## !equilibrium

[mod]please, tornate in IT oppure mi tocca splittare/chiudere il thread  :Wink:  [/mod]

----------

## djinnZ

Non so quanto possa entrarci ma se hai usato prelink kdeinit viene disabilitato, ma l'undo funziona male e mi è capitato che venisse disabitato anche se non era rimasto quasi più nulla di prelinkato.

----------

